
Toradex Announces Availability of Dahlia Carrier Board for Verdin SoMs - Toradex
https://www.toradex.com/news/dahlia-carrier-board-availability
======
Toradex
28 July 2020, Horw, Switzerland: Toradex, a leader in embedded computing,
announces the release and availability of Dahlia, the latest addition to its
carrier board offerings for the Verdin family of System on Modules (SoMs).

Dahlia provides a simple and convenient development platform for the Verdin
SoMs. The board provides easy access to the most common interfaces in a
compact 120mm x 120mm form factor. As with all Toradex carrier boards, the
design is fully open and is an ideal starting point for your own customized
Verdin carrier board.

Highlights: • Simple power via USB-C (PD and BC) • UART and JTAG interfaces
conveniently accessible via a single USB-C connector • Gigabit Ethernet, PCI
Express, MIPI DSI, MIPI CSI-2, CAN, etc. • Free and open design – allowing you
to access the complete Altium design and manufacturing data.

Verdin modules provide a modern, future-proof set of interfaces focusing on
ease-of-use and robustness. The Verdin line expands on the already successful
Colibri and Apalis SoM families and comes with the same extensive software,
documentation, ecosystem and support. This includes Torizon - the easy-to-use
industrial Linux platform - and Toradex BSP Layers and Reference Images for
Yocto Project.

The currently available Verdin SoMs feature the new powerful and efficient
NXP® i.MX 8M Mini/Nano applications processors. Currently in development, is a
Verdin SoM with NXP i.MX 8M Plus applications processor with Neural Network
Accelerator and Image Signal Processing units. Additional Verdin boards are
planned. Dahlia works with all current and upcoming Verdin SoMs providing
highly scalable and future-proof solutions.

The Dahlia is available on the Toradex webshop, for more information visit the
Dahlia Carrier Board page.

